# tomaster trailers



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Has any one seen or bought a tomaster dump trailer.Looks very good but it must cost a good$$$.What does every one think of itYou can see it at www.tomastertrailers.com


----------



## Hardy Enterprises (Feb 21, 2000)

Cat320,

I assume you meant

www.towmastertrailers.com

Looks like a nice trailer. I looked at one awhile back built by a company here in Mississippi. It was built almost just like that trailer and they wanted around $6500 if I remember correctly.

Jay


----------



## Sammy (Jul 19, 2000)

I'am looking at Bri-Mar dump trailers.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I was looking at the Bri-Mar trailers too but they didn't seam as heavy duty as tomaster,big tex and a few other one I have seen on the net.All the good trailers are so far from Ma that the shipping takes up half the cost of them Toms Rv in california for about $4-5 K alot les than around here but then the shipping comes into play and raises the price.


----------



## kountryscape (Jan 27, 2000)

*the trailer of all trailers*

I've been looking for a dump trailer for a while now. The trailer of choice is made by baker , just saw two of them at a small town horse trailer sales yard . I mean this thing looks like it could haul a d-9 cat. Were talking over built to the max. a 12' 80" wide trailer sells for 5250.00 and a 14' sells for 6000.00. I think there made somewhere in illinois.Need to research this a little more. This made a bri-mar look like a tin can. Two hydro. rams not one . And it's built to haul a skid loader etc. If your looking look this way because i haven't seen anything short of a tank thats more built. :blob3:


----------



## steveair (Feb 24, 2000)

Hello,

I just purchased a 6x10 lowprofile ezdumper this spring and love it so far. I must say, I question its construction a little, but so far it has worked out better than expected. Think the price was $4200, and its a 10k gvrw with 4 wheel electric and included ramps.

I looked at other brands and will say that the ezdumper is not as heavy duty as the others, but I felt this was a good thing.

My concern is that with some of these brands, they build them so dam heavy duty that you end up throwing another 500 lbs of steel on them. I am only pulling with 3/4 ton pickup, so I wanted to get as much payload as possible with as little trailer weight. Dump trailers get heavy quick, so I feel saving every pound does help out later down the road.

Maybe the trailer will not hold up as well over time, but if it saves me the replacement of a transmission/engine due to pulling extra weight around, then I figure I am ahead of the game. 

steveair


----------



## Irrigation (Nov 23, 2001)

The very best trailer in the midwest is Moritz in Mansfield, OH.
It is typically the same cost as bri mar with many more options and just better craftsmanship. High quality paint, caulked beads, dual hydro cylinders, tailgate options, bumper or gooseneck, higher sides, and most important - Rubber torsion suspension instead of leaf springs. just better.


----------



## Randy Scott (Nov 6, 2000)

Just a little note to Irrigation on the rubber torsion axle thing. I was told by a couple trailer people that for heavy trailer designs, like dump and skidsteer trailers and larger, you don't want torsion axles because they have a tendency to break easier, more so when going over uneven terrain like at new construction jobsites and over curbs etc. That is just what I was told. I had a skidsteer trailer built by Felling this Fall and talked in detail to them(great people to deal with) about the torsion axles and then opted to go with the springs, ecspecially for the weight I would be pulling.
Also I have a 8 x 12 bri-mar dump and I'm pretty happy with it. Mine is a 10,000 GVW with dual lift cylinders. It is a new model put out for 2001 that has a few better features to catch up to some of the other brands out there. I think they new they were slacking a little bit. Time will tell I guess. Works good so far!


----------

